# Spotting a queen



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I was just thinking, as I was looking for a queen today, how many little things I use for clues. For those of you who are new and have trouble try observing these things next time you find a queen and try using them to find her:

The queen is usually on the frame of the brood chamber that has the most bees. This isn't always true, but if you start on that frame and work your way from there you will find her either on that frame or the next 90% of the time.

Of course the obvious thing is that the queen is larger, but that isn't always easy to see when there are bees climbing all over her. Look for the larger "shoulders" The width of her back, that little bare patch on the thorax. These are all larger and often you get a peek at them under the other bees.

Don't count on your marked queen still being there and being marked. Remember they may have swarmed and you didn't catch it or they may have superceded and she may be gone.

Look at how the bees act around the queen. Often there are several, not all, but serveral bees facing her. The bees around the queen act different. If you watch them everytime you find a queen you'll start noticing how they act, and how they move different around her.

The queen moves differently. Other bees are either moving quickly or just hanging and not moving. The workers move like they're listening to Aerosmith. The queen moves like she's listening to Schuber or Brahms. She moves slowly and gracefully. It's like she's waltzing and the workers are doing the bossanova. Next time you spot the queen notice how the bees in general move, how the bees around her move and how she moves.

Usually the queen is slightly different color. I have not found this helpful because she's also usually close enough in color that she's still hard to spot by this.

Anyone have other observations about how queens look different or how to spot them?


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Good point Michael,you said pick-up the frame with the most brood,which is what I do, but before I look it over very good when I 1st pull it up I look at the side of the two frames beside it,just a quick look, sometime she can be seen on them,If not then I look at the frame that I've pulled up.good topic, Mark


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

i think a lot of beginners look at the frame too closely when trying to spot a queen,hold the frame a little further away and look for a pattern of movement like michael mentioned.also look for new eggs that a good sign she's probably near.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I should also point out that when I say the queen moves slowly that is not to say she cannot move quickly. It's just her normal movement is on a different rythym. She can move VERY quickly if she wants to.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Also, mental attitude makes a difference when trying to find anything from your car keys to hunting deer to finding a queen. As long as you are doing cursary looks thinking it won't be there you won't find it. You have to believe that the keys, or the deer or the queen IS there. That you are looking right at it and you just have to see it. And then suddenly you do. You have to convince yourself that it is there and convince yourself that you will find it.

I don't know how to explain it well enough, but you have to learn to think like that.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Michael: according to my wife I could'nt find my shoe's & them own my feet,


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

Practice,practice,practice... When I started, the first summer I couldn't find the queen to save my soul. Next spring, when I did early inspections, I found that I could find them much easier. Still can't say I'm 100%, but like everything else, with time and practice, It's gotten much easier.


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

Thanks Micheal, Those are good tips for any newbee. Especially when you don't know what you are looking for. Ha Ha. Dale


----------



## Joel Acheson (Mar 17, 2001)

Hi
One thing I have found which is helpful to me is to hold the frame at a slightly oblique angle, so that I am looking more across the length of it rather than straight at it at a 90 degree angle. It just seems to make her stand out better. Something to do with the way the light reflects off of the bees' backs.
Joel


----------



## Hook (Jun 2, 2002)

In my beginnings, I smoked them way too much, causing the bees to run. Nowadays, I use as little smoke as possible. I can spot queens rather quickly anymore, but there is always one, that is tough to find. Since I started raising queens, and learning about them, up close and personal, it has become alot easier to spot them. So I guess what I am saying, is use common sense. If you were a mommy, you would probably stay near your young, if you were not chased away, (oversmoking). I start looking for freshly capped brood, surrounded by larvae. Knowing how old larvae is helps too. I have had a queen start to run out of room, and laid eggs wherever room was available, and that situation can make it really hard to find her. If she has room, and you find freshly capped brood, and did not oversmoke, she will be on that frame, or the ones adjacent.
Also, I am using SMR and carnolian queens, and they do not "run" too bad. I had an italian that was famous for running, so knowing your queen also helps. Time, patience, and understanding have helped me tremendously.
I guess I drove the oversmoking point home. And remember, if you are nervous, the bees get nervous. The best way I ever heard this put was, "Become one in their world, and be able to walk around unnoticed"! Once you are able to do that, beekeeping becomes more interesting and fun.


------------------
Dale Richards
Dal-Col Apiaries
Drums, PA

[This message has been edited by Hook (edited April 28, 2003).]


----------



## Gunner63 (Sep 12, 2002)

Anyone else try this old stand by? Pull the 2 end frames out after inspection, or frames that are obviously not holding the queen, then push remaining frames together in groups of 2. After a couple of minutes of being exposed to the light, You then look at the two sides that were facing each other in the dark, where I usually find the queen. I also agree on the point of holding the frame out farther from you instead of looking close up. Its easier for these eyes to focus on the movement of the queen.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I had not tried grouping them in pairs but I bet it works. That's why I started this topic. I'm sure some of you have picked up little things that are not commonly written about but help a lot.

I also like the idea of looking at a angle, it helps you see past that outer layer of bees down to the comb where the queen is.


----------



## izybo (Feb 7, 2003)

You guys are starting to sound pretty ZEN like. Hook says "Become one in their world, and be able to walk around unnoticed"!
Michael says that by believing you can find the queen it will enable it to happen. In subatomic particle physics the simple act of observing a particles behavior changes the particles behavior. Maybe there is more to this business of existence than humans can perceive?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I do know that finding something is VERY related to believing it is where you are looking. It may not make it so but it's necessary if you are to find it. Our mental attitude and our mental filters on our senses (we filter out 99% of everything we sense) will otherwise get in the way.

I also agree you have to be at one with the bees. You can feel it happen sometimes and it works.

I hunt deer. I have a terrible time communicating to someone who doesn't understand the process of "still" hunting how it works.  Basically you take one step and search all around you. You need to shift your focus from near to far, slowly and move your head (and torso) a full circle around you slowly. Trust me, there IS a deer there, you just don't see it yet. If you believe there is and you keep taking a step and searching around you with expectations then eventually you will SEE the deer. They were there all along. I have never followed this and not seen a deer withing a day.

If you follow this same proceedure with the mental attitude that there are no deer there, you will NEVER see a deer.

Looking for anything including queens works the same way.

You see what you expect to see.


----------



## JCByler (Apr 16, 2003)

Michael,
In your original post, you wrote:

"The workers move like they're listening to Aerosmith. The queen moves like she's listening to Schuber or Brahms."

In your opinion, how do the Drones move? What might they be listening to?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Hmmm I guess I just filter them out because I'm never that interested in what they are doing.

I don't know of a dance that is slow and plodding. What kind of music do people plod to? I think they just mope around wishing they could find a virgin queen. More like couch potatoes than dancers.

The drones are often not moving at all, more like the workers who are excreting wax, except they are by themselves and not clinging to other bees. The are kind of wallflowers at the dance.


----------



## JCByler (Apr 16, 2003)

I was thinking that maybe while the "girls" move like they are listening to music, the "boys" move like they are watching tv and being couch potatoes. Or maybe they are listening to fast food restaurant jingles and dreaming of food and women!?


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

Michael,
Interesting post--especially about your deer hunting experience.
When I go trout fishing or bass fishing I try to think like a fish. That's how I caught my first and only 8 lb. large mouth bass. Threw her back so maybe she's still down in Lake Okeechobee waiting for the next person that thinks like a fish!
Denise


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

One thing that comes to mind is the term 'queenright'. I notice that the closer I am to the frame with the queen on it the more doscile the bees are. They are closer to the phermone and are at ease, unlike the frames away from the queen that are buzzing and flying and noticably upset with being manhandeled.
Bill


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

That's another interesting observation that I hadn't thought of. The bees are calmer near the queen.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

We have discussed finding queens before, but someone on another board has posted an interesting idea, which I have not yet tried. According to them, you pull a frame of young brood and eggs from one hive (making sure the queen isn't on it) and insert it in the middle of the brood nest of the hive where you want to find a queen. In a few minutes you pull that frame out and the queen is somewhere on that frame. She apparently smells the different comb and has to check it out.

I haven't tried this, and mostly I haven't needed it, but I know some of you have had a lot of problems finding a queen. Maybe this will help. If you can narrow it down to one frame it might be a lot easier.

If anyone tries this, let me know how it works. I may try it just for fun to see how it works.

Also, I would recommend, for those of you as old as me or older, to wear your "reading" glasses when you're checking the bees. Finding a queen or seeing eggs often requires some close vision.

Usually, if you smoke lightly so you don't run the queen off, you can narrow it to a frame by where you see the most bees in the brood nest and how the bees act around the queen.


----------



## BEEn Stung (May 17, 2003)

veery interesting post and full of information I will need when I get back north to my bees. I have much trouble finding the queen. 
As for holding the frame farther away; For me: I hold the frame at the focus length of my tri-focal glasses. No other choice.
Thank all you all.

------------------
Erwin


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>Pull the 2 end frames out after inspection, or frames that are obviously not holding the queen, then push remaining frames together in groups of 2. After a couple of minutes of being exposed to the light, You then look at the two sides that were facing each other in the dark, where I usually find the queen.

Great tip. Never heard of it. Im going to try it this spliting season, Thanks!!!

Ian


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2004)

What I do is look down at the bees on
the frames and ask myself "where's the
LAST place I'd look for the queen?"

I look there, and sure enough, there
she is.

But this takes mental rigor. Once you
find the queen in 30 seconds with my
unique technique, you may fall victim
to a change in your definition of 
"the last place you'd expect", and
you will be forever after doomed to 
paw through frames in vain, mumbling
curses under your breath.

Don't say I didn't warn you - use
this trick sparingly.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

For me, if I find her, she is Always in the last place I look. I don't know why, but I tend to give up looking after that.
WayaCoyote


----------



## Oxankle (Jan 8, 2004)

As they said in the old TV show: Verrrry Interesting. 

These are all great tips and a great subject for the season, Michael. I lean toward the comparison with hunting. In my case I would compare it to going fishing for flounder with a gig and light. 

What it comes down to is training your mind and eye. The subconscious has as much to do with this as your consciousness. If you go about looking for the queen in an organized way your brain picks up what works. Before long you "see" what was invisible to you before. 

Seeing a deer in the woods against a backdrop of foliage, bark and rock, or a flounder bedded in sand is all the same as finding a queen in the brood nest. 
Ox


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

It should be noted for beginners, that finding the queen upon every weekly inspection is not needed. Many times more damage to the hive is caused by ripping every frame apart in an attempt to feel satisfied by finding the queen. For most inspections, finding eggs within a day or two old is verification that a queen is present. Looking at brood, the pattern, the age, etc, will tell you more than seeing one individual bee (ie. queen).

I know this thread started about helping hints on finding the queen, which everyone should be proficient at, but except for replacement due to failure, seeing the queen everytime an inspection is accomplished is not needed.

I mention this since every new beekeeper including myself, made it a "every inspection" point, to see the queen. It is satisfying when showing a hive to new pepole. But I feel I have probably hurt a few queens, and had hive problems, just for the satisfaction of seeing the special one. I try not to do it all the time now.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

I've only been a beekeeper for a year now, but I have yet to find it necessary to find the queen even though I've come across her several times without even looking--I just make sure there's eggs and feel confident that all's well. Nonetheless, these tips will come in handy should when it becomes necessary that I find her--like requeening this fall!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I agree it's not necessary and extra disruption doesn't help the hive any. So from the hive's point of view it's counterproductive to dig through it if you have evidence of the queen (fresh eggs)

But from the new beekeepers point of view, how do you practice finding one so you can when you have to? When you have a really vicious hive you are under the worst conditions to find one and need to find one in the worst way. With practice you can find her with a minimum of disruption and that's the skill that is needed when you are trying to find her in a vicous hive.

Of course the best solution is an observation hive. You can find one every morning when you get up, every evening when you get home, and every night before you go to bed and not disrupt them at all. It still doesn't give you the practice at finding the right frame on the first try or two, but does help you with spotting her.

Having the queen marked in the observation hive is nice for showing the queen to visitors, but NOT having her marked works better for practicing finding the queen.

Even if you buy all your queens marked you will often be finding an unmarked supercedure queen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2004)

Bjorn showed great insight:

> It should be noted for beginners, that finding 
> the queen upon every weekly inspection is not needed.
> Many times more damage to the hive is caused by ripping 
> every frame apart in an attempt to feel satisfied by 
> finding the queen. 

I'll go further - there is no need for a "weekly
inspection". Morseso when supers are on.

There are plenty of clues that can be deducted 
from entrance activity and a glance at the debris
board under your screened bottom.

While lagging reality by several days, the sight
of bees bringing in pollen in good numbers means
that there is brood to feed, which tells you that
the queen was laying eggs only days ago.

Even if you can't connect everything you see to
a specific cause/effect "diagnosis", anyone can 
get to know "normal" versus "something different".

I'm no Sherlock Holmes, so what I do is to wander 
among the hives, looking for "different". When I 
see something unusual, I schedule the hive for 
"a look inside".

Opening hives without a clear, compelling, and logged
reason is verboten around Farmageddon. One needs a 
specific goal, or one is simply disrupting the colony's 
production, and taking a chance on killing the queen 
in the process.

Hive tools and smokers are "Weapons of Mass Distraction"
for bees! Use sparingly.


----------



## Hillbillynursery (Nov 13, 2003)

Thank all of you very much. I will be reading this several more times today. Dad told me with practice the queens were easy to spot so I saved my $1.50 and did not have her marked. I placed a queen excluder between the boxes to limit looking for her in one box. Making the split in 3 hours.

I am glad you told the newbies not to sweat it if you do not see her. The queen I am looking for today was only seen 3 times last year after instalation of the package was complete. 2 of those times I needed to know where she was for equalizing and a split for requeening the other hive. The rest off the time as long as the hive had brood in all stages I knew she was there.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

I can find queens! I can find queens!







I had to dredge this thread up so I can thank you guys. I used a little of each suggestion. I had 10 hive to requeen and even though I'd never found a queen I ordered replacements. This made it imperative! I could hear a voice telling me "Believe she's there". Believe you'll find her". I hung in there. I found most of them and have a couple in reserve with which I'll make splits tomorrow.

Thanks guys,

Dickm


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Glad we could help. I hope you marked the new ones.









My favorite method for finding a queen is in an old book I have, I think it's one of Snelgroves books where they glue a piece of radium on the queens back and they can find her with a geiger counter.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

I seem to always see the queen when I am not looking for her. When I want to find her, she's not anywhere to be found.

I think as far as practice goes. Don't necessarily look for the queen. But if you happen to see her sometime, take a closer look at her, the bees around her and the activity there. After seeing her a few times, you'll see her more often.

Its like looking for eggs in cells. You can't really see them until you know what you are looking at. Once you do recongize them though you see them everywhere.


----------



## Great Day (Apr 24, 2004)

She will be the one with all the Gold and Silver jewelry on!


----------



## scott_dixon (Apr 29, 2003)

>> don't know of a dance that is slow and plodding

After watching my kids, I'd say "The Electric Slide" is pretty close.

After having several queens in my hand yesterday, something I noticed different about her is her abdomen is a little longer and comes to a pointer a little quicker than everyone else. Of course, she is a little larger as well. Over all, I would almost say sitting my hand she even looked more "regal" than everyone else.


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

I was wondering if this site allowed us to put pictures here? If so how? I have a wonderful picture of my queen that i found from 4/27/04, i'd loved to show you all!!
Deanna


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

>I was wondering if this site allowed us to put pictures here? If so how? I have a wonderful picture of my queen that i found from 4/27/04, i'd loved to show you all!!
Deanna

Deanna,
my guess is that it would probably be best to post it elsewhere and then post a link here. It is simple and FREE to post pictures here: http://www.imagestation.com/index.html 
There are other sites too, this is just the one I happen to use.
George


----------



## ctackett9 (Mar 10, 2003)

I find the queens most often in my peripheal vision. Generally if I am looking intently at the comb I have a hard time locating her, but if I pull the frame away slightly it seems I usually pick out the part made in the bees as she moves through them.


----------



## BMogardo (Feb 2, 2004)

I used to see the queen when I was just checking the hive, but when it comes time to requeen, I never seem to be consistent. 
What I'm doing now when I must find her is to split the deeps...then pull the end frame and separate the frames into two's. When checking the frames, I hold the frames I'm checking at arms length and look for the bee that is bigger. I seem to have good luck with this method. My first two years I just accepted that she was there on blind faith. I couldn't find her if she had a flag with a big Q on it. Some beekeepers on another forum are experimenting with using a micro chip placed on the queen and the use of an instrument to detect the micro chip. I wish them well. I love some of the group's suggestions. My thanks for opening this thread. I love it.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

Keep those hints coming, folks! I'm printing this out and putting it in my beekeeping scrapbook for future reference. BMogardo: "I couldn't find her if she had a flag with a big Q on it." I'm afraid I'm still at that stage and going on blind faith. This is my second year, and so far, I've been lucky. I pretty much leave my girls alone to do their thing, so I don't get much practice, but I know I'll be sorry if and when I need to find "her." These tips will be invaluable, I'm sure.


----------



## BEEn Stung (May 17, 2003)

Lasty year I only saw a queen twice, in my 2 hives, although I looked for her. Last week I HAD to find her as I split my hives and put new queens in the splits.
I spent the evening before reading related posts in this site. Using what I learned I found both of them. One had just a touch of white mark on her and the other none. Is it usual for the mark to come off?
In a couple days I will try to find my new queens to see if they are accepted. How long will I have to wait to find eggs?

------------------
Erwin


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>One had just a touch of white mark on her and the other none. Is it usual for the mark to come off?

I've gotten some that looked like they marked her with white-out. It wears off much more quickly than enamal. I've seen the enamel looking a bit worn off in two years, but there always is some of it left. It may be a new queen that they superceded with.

>In a couple days I will try to find my new queens to see if they are accepted. How long will I have to wait to find eggs?

Within a couple of days the queens should start laying. Since they should have been laying before they were shipped. If you eyesight is really good, maybe two days? But they won't lay it full in two days so you have to be looking at the right spot.


----------



## beebarf (Feb 14, 2003)

When you mark her, do you use enamel paint (like testers model paint), or fingernail polish enamel??


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I buy enamel paint pens. Use a block of wood or whatever to get the paint going in the pen so you can just barely touch it to the queen. Hold her until it's dry.


----------



## MaryB (Oct 7, 2003)

Today I located my queen for the first time. In the past I relied on finding eggs and brood to confirm her presence. I used the Michael Bush/Zen method: told myself that I WOULD find her, and sure enough it worked. Quite thrilling.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

OK. Now that I can see queens how do you find eggs. By the way I know one reason shes hard to spot. If shes got her egg-layin machinery in a cell she looks the same size as any other bee. (Been watching on the observation hive). I'm right there with a flashlight and still think I'm only imagining eggs.

Dickm


----------



## MaryB (Oct 7, 2003)

Today for the first time I located my queen. I used the Michael Bush/Zen method: told myself that I WOULD fine the queen and then, there she was. Thrilling.


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

i had to check two of my 6 hived packages yesterday and found both queens immediately, last year i had such a hard time finding her, this year i seem to spot her right away...this site has really helped me to where i'm suppose to look
thanks everyone!!
Deanna

by the way is there a website that has good pictures of which type of queen looks like what, the queens that came in my packages are suppose to be Italians, just wondering if they really are? The queens are really brown even the "bald spot" is really brown, unlike the superceded queen i have from my overwintered hive


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>by the way is there a website that has good pictures of which type of queen looks like what, the queens that came in my packages are suppose to be Italians, just wondering if they really are? The queens are really brown even the "bald spot" is really brown, unlike the superceded queen i have from my overwintered hive

Sounds like its cordovan. All the black places, legs, back etc. are brown on a cordovan. They are just a color variation but the ones people sell are Italians.

They sure are pretty aren't they?


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

i'll have to remember to take my camera over to the hives the next time to show you all - yes they are real pretty


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Here's some exercises on finding queens:

If you're really good you can see this one:

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/KTBHComb.JPG

But here's a close up to help:

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/KTBHCombQueen.JPG

Here's another:

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/BlackBees.jpg

Here's where she is:

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/BlackBeesWhere.jpg


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

A few other things:
1) there is a fairly large variation in queen sizes and colors in my yard
2) a queen with her butt in a cell doesn't look like a queen
3) they can be quick. I found one today, set that box aside, and found her again in the next box, just that quick.


----------



## Bill Ruble (Jan 2, 2006)

Naaawwww it was her sister!!!!


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>Naaawwww it was her sister!!!!

I would not be surprised! I've never seen it in my hives, perhaps because when I find the queen I stop looking, but I've heard that as many as 20% of hives can have 2 queens, if only for a little while.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Nope, she was marked bright blue. Just to convince myself, I went back through the other box


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok, I have a question, maybe I miss this in these 3 pages but ill ask anyway, I read when making a split put a queen excluder between the deeps, ok how do I tell witch deep has the queen after this is done, I know if I wait a few days and look for eggs it will tell me how do I find her that day, is the QE use just to keep her from running to the other deep while I inspect or is there something else to it? oh and MB, I found the gold queen in your pic's but couldn't see the black queen even when you circled her.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I know if I wait a few days and look for eggs it will tell me how do I find her that day

It won't help at all that day. It only helps four days later when you look for eggs.

>oh and MB, I found the gold queen in your pic's but couldn't see the black queen even when you circled her. 

I don't know how to help you anymore than circling her.


----------



## DChap (Oct 19, 2005)

I may be mistaken, but I thought I saw the reminants of a green marking on the black queen.


Blessed be
Doug


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes, all the queens in my "exercise" were marked. How much more help can I give than that?


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Thanks much for bringing this thread back. I've been lurking here for almost a year sucking in all the information I can and because of this forum and it's various contributors, my first hive last year was entirely successful. Lately though, my not being able to locate the queen has had me concerned as I prepare to do a split this spring. Like others have done, I intend to copy and print the information here. 
Being a watercolor artist, I can appreciate the Zen approach because it is a lot like putting a brush to canvas where you have to believe you can paint something if you expect results. 

Michael, as moderator of this forum you certainly do go that extra mile and I appreciate the excellence of your work and commitment. If you don't eventually write that book, I might copy and paste every one of your seventeen thousand posts and publish it for you, or at least make my own copy.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>If you don't eventually write that book, I might copy and paste every one of your seventeen thousand posts and publish it for you, or at least make my own copy








Send me a copy.

The book is mostly done, except I don't have near enough pictures and I have no photographer that is brave enough (or has time enough) to take the pictures. It's hard to demostrate and photograph at the same time.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>I don't have near enough pictures

Bummer. If I were nearby, I'd love to assist- sounds like fun. FYI, You're welcome to any pictures you find useful on my site.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Bummer. If I were nearby, I'd love to assist- sounds like fun. FYI, You're welcome to any pictures you find useful on my site.

That might be very useful. A lot of what I need are the basic kinds of pictures of someone installing a package or doing an inspection or smoking a hive etc.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Bummer. If I were nearby, I'd love to assist- sounds like fun. FYI, You're welcome to any pictures you find useful on my site.

That might be very useful. A lot of what I need are the basic kinds of pictures of someone installing a package or doing an inspection or smoking a hive etc.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

I'll keep you in mind when I'm looking for photo ops. If you come up with any requests, holler.


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

wayacoyote thats an easy one ... she is always in the last place you look, because after you find her you stop looking.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>she is always in the last place you look, because after you find her you stop looking.

Ayuh... perhaps sometimes we should keep looking. 2 queens in a hive is a common enough occurance, or so I've been told. Even after spotting the queen, it might pay to keep your eyes peeled for another one.

I wonder how often the diffculties people have requeening hives is a result of there being 2 queens in them?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I wonder how often the diffculties people have requeening hives is a result of there being 2 queens in them?

Good question. Or a some capped queen cells they missed. Or a virgin who's not laying yet and they assume the hive is queenless because there are no eggs.


----------



## drone1952 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi All,
The biggest beekeeper (in my opinion)L.C. Hristea said long time ago that during night time the queen stay in the middle of the hive.In the morning you can find her one the first or almost the second from the middle.In the afternoon she will be on far frame from the middle. I tested this few years ago and 6 out of 10 it worked.
George


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>Or a some capped queen cells they missed. Or..

Or you're building a nuc to install a queen in and take a frame from a hive and inadvertantly take the queen with it.. Oops. Been there, done that.


----------

